# Anyone want to ride in SF Valley Friday or Saturday?



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I'm going to be in LA, most likely staying in Burbank for Thanksgiving weekend. Is anyone up for a ride of about 50 miles on Friday and/or Saturday. Griffith Park would be a good start spot if anyone's in the area. However, I'll have my car if I need to drive to a different start spot. Post here or PM me if interested. Depending on how I'm feeling (and anyone else who might join up), Big Tujungua, Angeles Forest, Angeles Crest might be on the agenda.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I would definitely join you, but I was planning on bringing my mountain bike instead of my road bike. I've been looking forward to doing the Bulldog loop out of Malibu Creek Park for a while, since I haven't done it in years. It is going to kick my ass big time. If you have a MTB, bring it instead!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mappy is definitely interested. East Valley would be fine, But how about the Santa Monicas? Mulholland Highway? Monte Nido? Or are they too much like where you're riding now?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Mapei Roida said:


> Mappy is definitely interested. East Valley would be fine, But how about the Santa Monicas? Mulholland Highway? Monte Nido? Or are they too much like where you're riding now?


I could do the Santa Monicas too. Maybe we can do intervals on Ventura Boulevard. I really miss playing leapfrog with MTA buses.  I'll PM you my cell phone number.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Sounds steep... rain check?*

Dang! I would've totally been in for this... maybe next time.

I'll pour a 40 for the homies from the frigid interior of New Jersey!

On a different note, we should put more energy in to RBR LA rides... I'm absolutely willing to put in some work to get out to ride with some of the folks here.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> On a different note, we should put more energy in to RBR LA rides... I'm absolutely willing to put in some work to get out to ride with some of the folks here.


agree.

mm and i were going to go ride our bikes around and pick up hotties, but a torn back muscle has put me out of commission for some time. once im up and running again, we need a rbr la ride. ill bring the subject up again in a couple weeks so ideas can be thrown around regarding loops,distance,etc.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm, the Montrose ride starts near you, the Simi ride is a little further away. Fast group rides!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

tlite48 said:


> Check http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm, the Montrose ride starts near you, the Simi ride is a little further away. Fast group rides!


Thanks. I've done both of them. My pace is a bit slower these days. I'm looking for a more social ride on my brief return to LA.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_My pace is a bit slower these days. I'm looking for a more social ride_

...a variation on the theme of every unrepentant sandbagger, uttered just before the hammerfest begins in earnest...as if we'd fall for it.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I would definitely be up for a RBR LA ride. I think the Walrus and I are neighbors, not sure where the rest are, but I would gladly drive a bit to ride with y'all.

This weekend I'm time-constrained, but in the near future...

Jim


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

That sounds like fun. A RBR ride would be good. I am in the San Fernando Valley, but cannot ride this weekend.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I uh, have an acupuncture appointment. You guys go for it. 

Hey, Friday after Thanksgiving the roads will be packed. I would suggest doing a ride that avoids the commercial areas.


----------

